# Anyone Have a Roku Streaming Player



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Just ordered a Roku 2 XS 1080p Streaming Player for watching internet TV/movies on my TV. Does anyone have one? If so, please share your experience. I'm hoping to eventually cancel my cable tv and just keep the high speed internet.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I would be interested in responses to this post also. Hope you get some


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

We have a roku 2 xs, not sure if it is 1080p or not. Anyway, we got it this past October to watch net flix. I like it. It's much nicer than all of us crowding around the computer to watch a movie. We never had cable and only were able to pick up a few channels, so this is really nice for us.

The only thing I don't like is that if you want to watch you tube, I believe you have buy an app for that. When you set up the roku you have to have a credit card number, so that they can charge you for the apps. At least this is how I understand it. I may be wrong.

I know you can watch fox news for a few hours a day for free. I really haven't taken the time to play around with it. We use it almost solely for net flix.

Sorry I don't have any more info to share. I look forward to reading other responses.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

We have a Roko not sure what model it is. We really liked it, but we just bought a Samsung smart TV and it has Netflix and u tube built into it. Haven&#8217;t used the Roko since we got the new TV.

But it did fill in a gap for us and we liked it a lot.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

I have a Roku and use it for Amazon unlimited streaming and in 2 days MLB streaming. I love it.


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

We have one. It's nice. I don't watch it as much as i used to, but that's because I bought it to be able to use HULU. Then HULU stopped having the shows I was interested in. (AARGH!)

I bought it because we got rid of all the "extra" channels on cable tv to save money. But there are a few shows we would miss. But then HULU changed.... bummer!

One thing to note-- there is the ability to download extra channels. Some are neat, like free audio books, news channels, history channels, etc... But relative staying decided it would be hilarious to download a free P**N channel to see how long it would take to notice. 

And that does not have parental controls. Easy to delete off ROKU, no big deal, but if you have youngin's in the house, be aware. 

I don't regret the purchase at all, but am upset about HULU. Netflix just doesn't have as much of the "TV" shows that I wanted to watch.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

We picked one up 6+ months ago & really like it. You do need a wireless internet signal to use it. It's very easy to set up & you'll need to have your computer on to activate the channels (you'll be given codes on-screen).

We subscribe to Amazon Prime & having access to free streaming videos is a perk that we are able to take advantage of with the Roku. It's advertised that there are "free" channels & there are many but we haven't found much content that appealed to us.  Visit the link below to see what channels are available - both free & "pay" and then decide if it's content you're interested in watching. 

Roku Channel Store | Netflix, Amazon Video On Demand, Hulu Plus & More on Roku Streaming Player 

Let me know if you have any other questions; I'll try to help.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

OnlyMe said:


> We picked one up 6+ months ago & really like it. You do need a wireless internet signal to use it. It's very easy to set up & you'll need to have your computer on to activate the channels (you'll be given codes on-screen).
> 
> We subscribe to Amazon Prime & having access to free streaming videos is a perk that we are able to take advantage of with the Roku. It's advertised that there are "free" channels & there are many but we haven't found much content that appealed to us. Visit the link below to see what channels are available - both free & "pay" and then decide if it's content you're interested in watching.
> 
> ...


Can you stream other channels that you find on the internet?


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

MoonRiver said:


> Can you stream other channels that you find on the internet?


You can only stream those internet channels that have an affiliation with Roku. There isn't anywhere to enter a website address etc.. If there is a particular channel you're looking for I can see if I can find it. Just give me the name and the general category it might be under i.e.: religion, food etc.


----------

